# First heat at 5.5 months!



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh brother, guess I'll have to go through 3 or more like 4 of these before she's two! But she does look darn cute/silly in diapers, my kids think it's hysterical!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

My last German Shepherd (Dakota) came into her first heat at 6 months old. Ugghh! She came into heat again, exactly 6 months later. We had her spayed when she was almost two.

Mia on the other hand, didn't start her first heat cycle until the day before her first birthday. It's funny how different they can be.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Just my luck she's an early one, I've fixed all my non GSDs early and now the first dog I've waited on in a while go into season b4 6 months! (she'll be 6 months on the 13th)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww hang in there girly!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I did not even know females could come into heat that young. Now I am worried about Jamie she will be 6 months on the 24th. I wanted to wait until after the holidays to spay her but now I don't know. I have always had all my females(non GSD) come in around 7-8 months but she is my first female GSD. Is it typical for a female GSD to come in at 6 mths?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ah its not so bad! you have the diapers so you're pretty well safe and we know you're keeping a VERY close eye on her. sorry she's come into heat so young though! I think the average is between 9-12 months for the first heat. Hang in there.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella went in to Heat at 11.5 months old and it lasted 4 weeks  glad its over 2 more and I can get her spayed and stop worrying.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

CaseysGSD said:


> Just my luck she's an early one, I've fixed all my non GSDs early and now the first dog I've waited on in a while go into season b4 6 months! (she'll be 6 months on the 13th)


6 months isn't early, it's pretty normal for GSD's. The ones that go into their first heat later are late bloomers. Yours isn't an early bloomer. 

All my girls have always gone into their first heat right at 6 months.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I've often wondered if the ones that have their first heat later like Mia, mature slower both mentally and physically? Mia still acts a little mentally immature. Although, she is only 15 months old. Our other GSD who came into her first season at 6 months, seemed to mature a whole lot quicker mentally than Mia. I guess I'm comparing her to Dakota.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> I've often wondered if the ones that have their first heat later like Mia, mature slower both mentally and physically? Mia still acts a little mentally immature. Although, she is only 15 months old. Our other GSD who came into her first season at 6 months, seemed to mature a whole lot quicker mentally than Mia. I guess I'm comparing her to Dakota.


Hmmm.... I wonder?? Blitz is very mature mentally, even now at a half a year she doesnt act at all like a puppy and has a very long attention span.....


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Poor Blitz!!! It stinks being a girl sometimes....


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm is right at 13 months Bella is very puppiesh and inmature with the attion span of a knat. Now I'm wondering if I should wait till she's 3 to spay. Expasally is she's one of those that mature very slowly. That would be my luck. :wild:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

maybe that late bloomer for the heat cycle is why Shelby is such a PITA about things. her first heat cycle wasnt until she was 11months old and her attention span is that of a goldfish.... unless you have food in your hand.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

This is an interesting theroy, wonder if there's anything to it.....


----------

